# Need a good rant..



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Okay, so on the weekend I went down to my local GW to have a lovely game wih my new GK. After painting whilst waiting for an opponent who I havn't played before.(Sadly I know all the regulars. ;_

So in comes this kid, maybe 12-13 who asked me if I would like to play a game. I nodded, he looked new to the hobby so I'd try to play friendly, teach him and stuff. He unrolls a normal marine army, tactical, sternguard, landrader, the usual crap. 

After a few turns and close combat ensures, he gets all whiney and bitchy when my strike squad obliterates his terminators, before they struck. Claiming that I only play this "overpowered" army because they are infact "overpowered"

Needless to say, I went off my rocker, not only have I been playing 40k for well over 5 years, but I have been playing GK since they were WS5 S6 and fearless. Complely expensive and almost unusable in tournement play. I even have the REALLY old metal IQ to prove it, and being the immature child he is, refuses to believe it and storms out of the shop because he was beaten. 

So yes, small children and people who can't accept that they have lost. Endrant.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

You should get a shirt that says "No whining zone" and just point to it when ppl get whiny...though I mean it was a little kid.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

We all were a kid once. Its just, after trying to cheat his way to victory he whined and left the store. It REALLY annoyes the shit out of me.


----------



## NíckUK (Apr 6, 2011)

Unlucky, sometimes people are just bad losers. My local GW tends to have lots of people that won't chat about anything except 40k/WHFB, it's okay to talk about for a bit but when even the staff have been going on about how the latest model is soo utterly amazing for the last 30 minutes it does get kind of repetitive. Did anyone say anything when he stormed out?


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Haha. He will eventually grow up and realize later on (if he is still playing) that GK is a hard army to use. He will come to his senses. Most likely later than sooner. Kids will be kids


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

Hence why i wont play children.
Most have no idea of sportmanship and throw wobblies , make rules up and still want to 
play with the mini,s like Star wars fig,s .
Kudos for your initial idea of trying to teach a new player , sadly this led to frustration .


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

I had ten models. TEN. TEN INFANTRY. How can you not just accept it. I always learn from my losses, asking for his stratergy and tips, what I did wrong and right. I want to improve. The GW staff just sort of looked at me wonderinf what I did, nothing was really said.

And as much as I don't want to believe it, GW members, besides maybe the manager of the store just want to sell somthing. Reguardless of what you say..


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

just reassure yourself with the fact that you tried to teach him, and that while he maintains that attitude then he wont learn to improve and eventually run out of opponants or get a kicking one way or the other


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

By the end of the game I was targetting his HQ with my whole army to piss him off. If he wants to play games, I can play games.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I've found the best thing to do with people that get like this is to just be like "Okay dude" and pack up your stuff if they do. There's no use in trying to explain yourself, especially if it's a child who you cannot really expect to be mature enough to be rational in times like this.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't like being mean to people, especially people who are young and new, but it reallt erks me when you cant be a good sport.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Mindlessness said:


> I don't like being mean to people, especially people who are young and new, but it reallt erks me when you cant be a good sport.


No need to be mean, just show that you're not going to take any crap either. I don't think targeting his HQ and trying to bother him further was the right choice, that's really not terribly mature either and doesn't help the situation in any way.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Regrettably so. I just get immature when I'm annoyed :/ but its gone now, so time to leave it behind I guess ;D


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Young kids piss me off because it means that no one at the store wants to play me (14 year-old). Little kids kill all hope of me getting a game because everyone thinks 'Oh, another kid. Great.'. I'm having to scavenge my games off of the more open-minded regulars and hope that I prove myself.

And I had a similar experience. But the kid beat me because a. I didn't know what army he was actually playing with until he pulled out his Codex, b. I still had no idea of what was actually in the army even when I knew it was Vanilla Marines, c. He had no army list and no knowledge of his own codex (10-man Tactical Squad for 70pts? I wish), and d. He didn't really play. Some random dude sat at the painting table played it for him. All the kid really did was roll the dice.

Well, looked I've jumped on the rantwagon as well. Who cares? It's fun and productive.

Midnight


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

It always bugs me, I started playing when I was 12, and I pretty much knew the only way I was going to win was through bad luck on their half. In the end it was just a game and you have to be able to lose as well as win, but that's probably just my parents talking through me


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Tell the kid to suck it up or go Play Lotr. Then again...im kind of a jerk since i have had 40 - 50 year old Men pull this same crap when a Furioso makes there Blue Terminators go away.....


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> Tell the kid to suck it up or go Play Lotr.


You're allowed to cheat in LotR?

Midnight


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

As far as I'm aware 

If my 'best' (using that loosely) unit dies, I laugh, unless its competitive play, which is full of people you don't want to play anyway right?


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Right.


Sometimes I think people are just TRYING to cheese me to death (although I have a 10-man honour guard squad with relic blades in my nilla 2k list). My friend's GK list has a drednight that can end up charging my units on my side of the field ON HIS FIRST ASSAULT PHASE.

I'm officially never playing 40k again XD

On the other hand, I'm actually a pretty good player of fantasy. I slaughtered a skaven army with just 3 models left on the field 

But I think people get the wrong idea about kids. I don't think I'm considered a kid anymore as I'm 15, but it really pisses me off when I play against a kid who gets whiny when I roll a lucky 6 with my rending weapon.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Maybe he was right about being overpowered, if not the reasons for why you play the list?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Alsojames said:


> Sometimes I think people are just TRYING to cheese me to death (although I have a 10-man honour guard squad with relic blades in my nilla 2k list). My friend's GK list has a drednight that can end up charging my units on my side of the field ON HIS FIRST ASSAULT PHASE.


10-man Honour Guard squad? Cheesy? What are you smoking? Just one squad of Hammernators will carve through that unit, as will Trygons, Dreads, DPs, tooled-up Nobz/Tyranid Warriors etc.

And you can get almost ten Hammernators for that price, and plus you have to take the Chapter Master to unlock them. So thats another three Terminators. You're then outnumbered by models with equal armour, great Invulnerable saves, and Thunder Hammers. They have better arms, and better armaments. Boo hoo, they lost ten Bolters to do this. Ten bolters aren't that much, especially as you can't fire before assault.

With the price of the Chapter Master you could get Vulkan, so instead of those three extra Terminators you could get Master-Crafted and another pseudo-Terminator in Vulkan himself.

30" Dreadknight charge kills your unit in turn one assault. OH NOES! Hang on, wait, it's now stranded 30" away from the rest of the army, with no support, with every Meltagun and Plasma weapon in the army in range of it. Or a squad of Hammernators. Or LW/BS/TS Warriors

'Cheese is the battle-cry of the ill-prepared'
I've forgotten who said that but it's true. A one-shot gimmick is NOT game-breaking.

Second rant of the day over.

Midnight


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Alsojames said:


> Right.
> 
> My friend's GK list has a drednight that can end up charging my units on my side of the field ON HIS FIRST ASSAULT PHASE.


Someone should really show him the FAQ then. There's no way they can do that.



Grey Knight FAQ said:


> Q: If a Grand Master gives a unit with personal
> teleporters the Scouts special rule, can they use the
> shunt move as a part of their Scouts move? (p22)
> A: No.





> 'Cheese is the battle-cry of the ill-prepared'
> I've forgotten who said that but it's true.


I said that. :so_happy:

Horrible sportsmanship and whining isn't confined to younger players. I've played very polite children who may not have enjoyed getting stomped, but they tried to learn from it and didn't cry. 

Conversely, I played an older man this very weekend at a tourney and he whined the whole time about mechanized Guard (my army). He said he just couldn't deal with the vehicles. He was playing GKs and had one MM on the LR and a Razorback with TL Las. Basically built for vehicle popping failure. Who goes to a tourney not planning on facing vehicles in this edition?! Anyway, he conceded at the start of my turn 3 after losing his Paladins (go Marbo, GO!) and their Raider on my 1st turn. 

I take it as an opportunity to say "I beat him so bad he packed his shit and left!" lol


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

MidnightSun said:


> 30" Dreadknight charge kills your unit in turn one assault. OH NOES! Hang on, wait, it's now stranded 30" away from the rest of the army, with no support, with every Meltagun and Plasma weapon in the army in range of it. Or a squad of Hammernators. Or LW/BS/TS Warriors


He has every right to be upset, because if his "friend" used a teleport shunt and then charged, he did indeed cheat! (the rules on pg28 of the GK 'dex are pretty damn clear...)
IIRC, all the deployment rules state that enemy units have to deploy _more than_ 18" away, because GW tried to eliminate the '1st turn assault-auto-win' gimmick a number of armies were capable of!

And I wouldn't rail against him just because he's taking a 10 man honour guard, maybe it's more for fun and looks?! (I think a full honour guard would look pretty cool myself, despite how inefficient a pts investment it is)




MidnightSun said:


> 'Cheese is the battle-cry of the ill-prepared'
> I've forgotten who said that but it's true. A one-shot gimmick is NOT game-breaking.
> 
> Second rant of the day over.
> ...


Cheese means alot of things as it's dependant on the situation;
a) cheating is cheesey
b) building a tailored list and/or 'uber competetive netlist & then trashing players who want a casual game is about as cheesey you can get!
c) not telling/showing your opponent your army list when asked is super cheesey.
d) only informing an opponent of a rule/s when it solely benifits you is cheesey.

Just because a one-shot gimmick screws over someone doesn't mean they're crying cheese just for the sake of it, sometimes those gimmicks are true instant 'I-win buttons'...
For example, I consider the entire GK 'dex to be a pile of bullshit because it's made my poor daemons unplayable now in tournaments! Too many 'free' anti-daemon abilities, a seriously broken pair of psychic powers, etc... I haven't had an even remotely close game yet without the GK player purposefully gimping his list to be far less harsh to my army!

Cheers!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

experiment 626 said:


> He has every right to be upset, because if his "friend" used a teleport shunt and then charged, he did indeed cheat! (the rules on pg28 of the GK 'dex are pretty damn clear...)
> IIRC, all the deployment rules state that enemy units have to deploy _more than_ 18" away, because GW tried to eliminate the '1st turn assault-auto-win' gimmick a number of armies were capable of! My bad, I'm not familiar with the new Grey Knights.
> 
> And I wouldn't rail against him just because he's taking a 10 man honour guard, maybe it's more for fun and looks?! (I think a full honour guard would look pretty cool myself, despite how inefficient a pts investment it is) I was just explaining why they weren't cheesy (Cheesy by your own description; cheating, tailored list, not showing army lists or explaining rules situationally as well as uncompetitive, or at the very least not 'broken'.
> ...


As I said, Grey Knights are not invincible. They are just as easy to kill as regular Space Marines.

Midnight

EDIT: And thanks for the quote DK. You are a wise Klokk.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Alsojames said:


> (although I have a 10-man honour guard squad with relic blades in my nilla 2k list)


That`s no cheese. My homemade apocalypse strategic asset is cheese.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

:goodpost: Doelago.

What I was trying to say, but in fewer words.

Midnight


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Actually, it's quite easy to charge with a Dreadknight on turn 1.

Give Dreadknight Scout with a Grand Master of some kind.

Use his teleporter to move 12" with the Scout move.

Use teleporter to move 12" in the movement phase.

Assault 6".

That's a 30" charge, all in all, which is enough to cross the 24" divide between deployment zones that exists on average and get in the enemy's face immediately.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Actually, it's quite easy to charge with a Dreadknight on turn 1.
> 
> Give Dreadknight Scout with a Grand Master of some kind.
> 
> ...


Which given that it's going to have a varied effect depending on your opponent's army seems fair. Yes it'd be great against Marines, but Orks would take it down quickly enough.

Anyway, on the original topic, he's a kid, what do you expect? The last one I played, cheated, badly, in addition to not knowing half the rules. After all that he still only managed a draw. Sadly even in this game, you're going to go up against players who you don't like, some because they're morons, some because they're just really annoying. Either way they aren't as bad as creepy stalkers.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

experiment 626 said:


> ...all the deployment rules state that enemy units have to deploy _more than_ 18" away...


just to add to - if you scout or infiltrate the closest you can get is just OVER 12" away, so theoretically there is no way to get a 1st turn assault unless you have fleet.

now this is not taking in units that move more than 6" at a time for their movement.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Mindlessness said:


> By the end of the game I was targetting his HQ with my whole army to piss him off. If he wants to play games, I can play games.


See this is why I changed to grey knights as soon as the new codex came out, so I could be that asshole playing the op army.


DeathKlokk said:


> he whined the whole time about mechanized Guard (my army).


I wish I could afford a guard army, they're so braindead to play, and wins just roll off the line without any effort whatsoever. Mmn that point-effectiveness makes me hot.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

I am increasingly convinced the most enjoyment to be had from this hobby is to troll people relentlessly.

That or just go all out - next time a kid rages at you, dont be mean on the board, be mean off it. Your mum jokes work well here, as does saying that if he loses like this he should be ashamed of himself his army and his family...


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Moonschwine said:


> I am increasingly convinced the most enjoyment to be had from this hobby is to troll people relentlessly.
> 
> That or just go all out - next time a kid rages at you, dont be mean on the board, be mean off it. Your mum jokes work well here, as does saying that if he loses like this he should be ashamed of himself his army and his family...


Trolling irl in this hobby is awesome. I'm not proud of my forge-world converted alpha legion, I'm not proud of my tournament winnings and strategic genius, I'm not proud that I can mindlessly and soundly beat most people I play.

I'm proud I made a grown man cry in front of his wife and child at 'ard boyz. That is my greatest trophy.

Or the dude I made quit the hobby. Apparently if you're using phrases like "Mouth-breathing *********" and "Genetic scum, an outlier to humanity" people will get all huffy and play worse.


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

LordWaffles said:


> I'm proud I made a grown man cry in front of his wife and child at 'ard boyz. That is my greatest trophy.


Dear Christ man! What did you do?!

OT: I started this game 6 years ago (when I was a sprightly lad of 12), and even as a kid, I had respect for players. When kids older than I was were throwing fits after losing to me, something seemed wrong. 40k suffers from the same disease that every other game (looking at you, Halo and COD) suffers from. Kids who don't have the maturity to play the game play it and think that because their supposedly obscene level of skill is actually utter shit when thrown up against someone who actually knows the game, the game is fixed. Or people cheat. Or every army other than theirs is over-powered.

Fun part of course is when the kids doing the whining are getting wrecked while using cheese lists. And when I'm doing the wrecking with Lost & The Damned. Jesus, I miss _Chapter Approved_ lists.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

LordWaffles said:


> I'm proud I made a grown man cry in front of his wife and child at 'ard boyz. That is my greatest trophy.


Pics or it did not happen!!?

But seriously?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

There are plenty of kids at age 12-14 that are mature enough to learn from mistakes rather than throw fits (myself among them) and even if I do get frustrated there are two words to leave any game without losing face: I surrender. (now granted often its more fun to go down fighting with a manical smile on your face but If you do get frustrated...) You can pack up your things and leave without rage-quitting.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Umm... this might not have occured to anyone, but could you try playing the person again with a toned down army and give him a chance to win?

Have you ever played pool (billiards for some of you) against a young person? Is it fun to just run the table on them? No, it's even more fun to try to lose convincingly. Or, at least make it a close match.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Now I'd just like t say I have nothing against GK's in general. They are expensive and are as good as they should be. But some things in the codex are certainly broken. Take for instance Mr Inquistor Grenade dispencer. He breaks the chance of any unit (and I mean any unit) from having any effect whats so ever from even getting a hit in close combat. And saying you should use guns to counter his inclusion in a unit of GK's misses the point the unit is broken.

As for the main point of the thread, I would say its better to win with grace than to become childish. Although targetting his HQ seems like reasonable tactics in most games.


----------



## Gettinggreener (Aug 26, 2010)

Almost the same thing happened to me. I went into GW and some 12 year old slaughtered me. I called him names, stormed out and "accidently" ran over his pushbike with my car as i smoked away. Even the wife was disapointed in the way that i conducted myself!

Sad thing is that he found out where I live, knocked on my door and demanded "Dad, fix my bike you rotter".... 

(and before anyone says really, thats a joke)

One think to try and remember is that some of us are older, some of us are younger and we are all trying to meet in neutral zone that is, in itself, competative. To quote Rudyard Kipling "if you can keep your head"


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

LordWaffles said:


> I'm proud I made a grown man cry in front of his wife and child at 'ard boyz. That is my greatest trophy.


how in the hell did you manage that O-o


----------



## Gettinggreener (Aug 26, 2010)

Hell, I want to hear the grown man cry story too.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Kids are easy to deal with. You`re adult. Raise your voice and tell him to cut the crap and play the fucking game or piss off. 

That`s my method. Has worked on teenagers as well.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

All in favour of a thread hijack to the crying man story?

I'm only 17, when I was this kids age I was respectful and willing to learn. Hopefully I can find him again this weekend and use my lash army


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hmmm, I assumed you were a bit older. Yelling at kids may not work for you then.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh it does, I have siblings


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> 10-man Honour Guard squad? Cheesy? What are you smoking? Just one squad of Hammernators will carve through that unit, as will Trygons, Dreads, DPs, tooled-up Nobz/Tyranid Warriors etc.
> 
> And you can get almost ten Hammernators for that price, and plus you have to take the Chapter Master to unlock them. So thats another three Terminators. You're then outnumbered by models with equal armour, great Invulnerable saves, and Thunder Hammers. They have better arms, and better armaments. Boo hoo, they lost ten Bolters to do this. Ten bolters aren't that much, especially as you can't fire before assault.
> 
> ...


 



Sorry but my friend called me on cheese when I slaughtered Typhus and a pair of oblits in three turns with said HG squad 




Another thing that REALLY pisses me off and is probably a good reason for me never to go back to that store again (there's another one I used to go to that's full of people) is this one guy who, I swear to god, help every single kid that walks through that door, even if they're a veteran player, win their games against me and ME ONLY.

And I don't mean just a friendly piece of advice here or there like 'put this unit in cover' or 'he can see your tank with his lascannon'. No, I mean he practically tells them how to play their entire game for a turn or two and it completely changes the game.

I'm not kidding! I played 40k Tau vs Orks with my friend (who's been playing 40k for a long time) and we were on turn 3 and I was wooping him. I had his CC guys at range and his shooters were getting destroyed by my Hammerhead. Then the guy walks up to the table, and on the Ork plyer's turn he tells him to move X unit here and Y unit there and shoot W unit with Z then Waagh!. 

I mean, my friend basically did nothing of his own accord except do what this other guy told him to do.

Jeezus christ people LET PEOPLE PLAY THEIR OWN GAMES!

/rant






> Kids are easy to deal with. You`re adult. Raise your voice and tell him to cut the crap and play the fucking game or piss off.
> 
> That`s my method. Has worked on teenagers as well.




I'd love to but the people in my FLGS will probly kick me out for it XD


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes, I have the same issue. After all it is a FRIENDLY local store


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Mindlessness said:


> Needless to say, I went off my rocker, not only have I been playing 40k for well over 5 years, but I have been playing GK since they were WS5 S6 and fearless. Complely expensive and almost unusable in tournement play. I even have the REALLY old metal IQ to prove it, and being the immature child he is, refuses to believe it and storms out of the shop because he was beaten.
> 
> So yes, small children and people who can't accept that they have lost. Endrant.


I understand that it's annoying when kids whine... but they're kids.

I find the above paragraph slightly hypocritical. The best way to deal with it is calmly and nicely, the way you started the game. No sense in shouting. I know you mentioned that that's just the way you roll, but that's just my 2 pence.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I stress: *Raising your voice* is not the same as shouting. It is a show of firm authority without being aggressive. 

I just wanted to clarify that before I conveyed the wrong message. I don`t actually yell at children. I`m not that big an asshat. :biggrin:


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't raise my voice when I have issues with opponents. I just get out a quarter and bag of peanuts and start calling them "Freindo". 





Works every time.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Alsojames said:


> Sorry but my friend called me on cheese when I slaughtered Typhus and a pair of oblits in three turns with said HG squad


10 TH/SS Terminators would do it in two (Assuming Typhus got 4 attacks from his DW). They're also cheaper, and don't have to be unlocked by a Chapter Master. So they could reasonably expect to have a Chaplain or Librarian with them, further increasing their abilities.

I agree with people back seat driving with other people's games - they really annoy me. Especially if it's a really good player.

Midnight


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Alsojames said:


> Another thing that REALLY pisses me off and is probably a good reason for me never to go back to that store again (there's another one I used to go to that's full of people) is this one guy who, I swear to god, help every single kid that walks through that door, even if they're a veteran player, win their games against me and ME ONLY.
> 
> And I don't mean just a friendly piece of advice here or there like 'put this unit in cover' or 'he can see your tank with his lascannon'. No, I mean he practically tells them how to play their entire game for a turn or two and it completely changes the game.
> 
> ...


I know a guy like that, once I gave a little advice to a fairly new player and he said "let people play their own games" and then proceded to walk the other player through every phase of HIS turn.

I had a sudden desire to put nonstandard material in his cake.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> 10 TH/SS Terminators would do it in two (Assuming Typhus got 4 attacks from his DW). They're also cheaper, and don't have to be unlocked by a Chapter Master. So they could reasonably expect to have a Chaplain or Librarian with them, further increasing their abilities.
> 
> I agree with people back seat driving with other people's games - they really annoy me. *Especially if it's a really good player.*
> 
> Midnight


 
Oh and he is a good player to! Not pro by any means (but then againt the only person in the store who would qualify as pro would be a partime guy who's a FUCKING GENIUS) but he can hold his own in fantasy and 40k.


Another thing that pisses me off is that when I was getting screwed over in a fantasy game and when I asked him for help he told me that losing was the only way I'd learn.

WOW. REALLY!?


----------



## lemage (Jul 21, 2011)

this kid is a typical marine newby..
"oh marines have armor and therefor invincible ,chaos marines have Armour too but they have chaos in there name so there not as good."

generally my thoughts are if any kid walks through the door with anything where the standard Armour save is 4+ there gonna generally be whiny when they lose.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Thats another thing I really dislike. Its not marines in general, its just new players who play marines. 

For some reason it pisses me right off. I mean when I started I played marines, but marine newbies as you say it; really annoy me. Maybe its their general attitude to Marines, but yeah.

Also, just watching transformers as I write this, bumblebee DreadKnight anyone?


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

It sounds like the "helper" guy has a problem with you, personally. Maybe you should ask him if there is a reason he seems to be picking on you by helping all of your opponents?

Or, to be a real sadist, ask him his advice on EVERY little detail of your turns. Do this for a whole game, and I bet he starts to avoid your games.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Mindlessness said:


> Thats another thing I really dislike. Its not marines in general, its just new players who play marines.
> 
> For some reason it pisses me right off. I mean when I started I played marines, but marine newbies as you say it; really annoy me. Maybe its their general attitude to Marines, but yeah.


I really, really don't understand what you're talking about. Can you expand a bit?


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

lemage said:


> this kid is a typical marine newby..
> "oh marines have armor and therefor invincible ,chaos marines have Armour too but they have chaos in there name so there not as good."


This basically sums up my thoughts. Generally new kids play marines and when they do die, almost always thing your army is overpowered.

If I remember correctly, when i first started my chaos army, I lashed and plasma'd this guys 10 man tactical squad. He then asked the GW employee if I could do that.

Its just the general idea that:
1) Basic marines have good armour therefore they must be invincible.
2) Basic marines have good BS and guns therefore if I miss you're in the wrong.
3) Basic marines can still hold their own in CC a little, therefore if your basic units have power weapons your army is overpowered.

pretty much my army is really good for beginners and I expect it to be invincible.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Mindlessness said:


> If I remember correctly, when i first started my chaos army, I lashed and plasma'd this guys 10 man tactical squad. He then asked the GW employee if I could do that.


This is a valid question, especially if he's new.



Mindlessness said:


> Its just the general idea that:
> 1) Basic marines have good armour therefore they must be invincible.
> 2) Basic marines have good BS and guns therefore if I miss you're in the wrong.
> 3) Basic marines can still hold their own in CC a little, therefore if your basic units have power weapons your army is overpowered.
> ...


I dunno, in general, I think you're just being harsh. firstly, the first parts of each of those sentences are true. While the extrapolations are a little unfair, these are new players we're talking about. 

They're gonna pick the army they think are cool, and good. And if that's marines? So what. They'll learn the rest in time.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

I know and I still play a little bit of marines every now and then. Its just Idunno, I can be a real dick at times.

It is a little unfair and even I still think marines look cool. Its just I have no idea, its just one thing that erks me. Although I don't act upon it, its just something that annoys me.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I just think back to the time when I was new and annoying, and cut them some slack.

and it 'irks' you.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes, I should really stop ranting.

And enuf bout mai bad englihz. I kno i m bad okay!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Just because you know you're bad is no reason not to try to improve. In fact, all the more reason. Plus 'irk' is such an excellent word, it deserves to be spelled correctly.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Irk is an amazing word. Thank you for being like an older brother harsh but nice.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Ah, my older broghter's just a cock. It irks me.

Midnight


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Sometimes I wish I still had siblings living in my house


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

its not that great, they annoy the crap out of you and regularly break your unit of 100 pristine Empire spearmen in the porcupine formation!!!!


----------

